# Finecast: Disappointment



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I recent started playing 40K again after 10 years and purchased myself a decent size Imperial Guard army, my G/F decided she would give it a try and I promptly bought her an Eldar C/C army based on Rage's tut in that Eldar tactica. 
I have to say I am completely disappointed in quality of Finecast. And I have a TON of Finecast to clean, assemble and paint for her. There was so many miscast mini's.
Ah well sorry for complaining. Go go Gadget files and Cutter! Time to get back to cleaning mini's. 

I am, Rameses!


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

50/50 for me and for the price thats not good.( 50%ok 50% crap)
last two were awful the cryptec esp.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Really, there arent enough finecast is bad threads you had to start another one? *sigh*


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I really don't know why people complain about finecast... Yeah theres the odd miscast, but there was with metal too. Yeah theres the odd bubble, but occasionally metal had bubbles as well, and its not like a quick dab of liquid green stuff doesn't completely fix it and solve the problem. 

Plus, take it in store, they'll imediately exchange it or give you a full refund... Or, open a couple of kits so you can crop pick the best bits out of them.

Really in my experience the only completely worthless finecast i've come accross was that when it was first launched... since then, I've only personally seen about 3 bad bits... One of those was the Necron Flayed ones, the other two were models that had still been around as recasts from old metal models. 

Seriously, does no-one remember with metal how you had to hammer bits back into shape? How it fell appart if you didn't pin it, how it could take forever to file down one imperfection, and how even when you got a really good peice, the detail was still no-where near as crisp as you'd like it?

People can complain about finecast all they want to, but the alternatives had their problems too. And its not like GW won't exchange or refund it.. so you've zero reason to complain. Just check it in store which your allowed to, then you've zero reason to make a fuss over your own stupidity.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont get these Finecast problems... I have had way less problems with Finecast than I had with metal, and I have had a shit load of metal since I played Daemonhunters before they got their shiny new plastics.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Finecast is the new Matt Ward.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Finecast is the new Matt Ward.


Awesome at rules and being balenced but crap at fluff?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

to date every finecast i have bought has broken. so, overall, i avoid them if i can. 

that said, i wish they hadn't because they are nice models.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Awesome at rules and being balenced but crap at fluff?


Subject of much internet hatred. Duh....


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

to this date ive bought:
lord commisar
2 crypteks
techmarine and servitors set
coteaz

and ou of all that only the one heavy bolter in the tech marine set was of abysmal quality. i have been so very lucky.

ive seen some of my friend's finecast and it can be really shocking just how bad their quality control is :/


----------



## TyranidBruce (Jul 13, 2010)

Its the internet, people will complain for the sake of complaining. Appart from porn, isnt that what the interent is for?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Bah! Finecast-Schmeimcast.
Try paying £40-£50 for books that have not been proof read properly, have extraneous entries, duplications and words that just dont belong in the sentence that they are in.

FW are awesome, i have spent thousands on their stuff and they still release books with more spelling mistakes and grammatical errors than a novel written by the grammatically challenged.
Maybe thats it... They are all dyslexic?...

Either way: stop whining about it, take It back or fix it.

SGMAlice


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey everyone. Sorry about this thread, it was a combination of night of drinking and listening to the G/F complaining. I just vented, wont happen again. (Until the next time.)



SGMAlice said:


> Bah! Finecast-Schmeimcast.
> Try paying £40-£50 for books that have not been proof read properly, have extraneous entries, duplications and words that just dont belong in the sentence that they are in.
> 
> FW are awesome, i have spent thousands on their stuff and they still release books with more spelling mistakes and grammatical errors than novel written by the grammatically challenged.
> ...


SGMAlice, I got one for you. Not more than 10 minutes ago my Mail woman gave me a package from Forgeworld, containing what I had hoped was my copy of Imperial Armour 11. Instead I am the proud owner of Imperial Armour - Apocalypse Second Edition. 
Imagine my surprise and disappointment. Ah well an email has been forwarded to FW in hopes of getting this straightened out. 

Once again sorry for the complaint thread. Peace y'all


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Rameses said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry about this thread, it was a combination of night of drinking and listening to the G/F complaining. I just vented, wont happen again. (Until the next time.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh! They will probably send you a copy of IA11 and let you keep the IA Apocalypse 2nd Ed :laugh:

Assuming everything is above board, of course, and you actually did order IA11 in the first place. It has been known to happen.

SGMAlice


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I really don't know why people complain about finecast... Yeah theres the odd miscast, but there was with metal too. Yeah theres the odd bubble, but occasionally metal had bubbles as well, and its not like a quick dab of liquid green stuff doesn't completely fix it and solve the problem.
> 
> Plus, take it in store, they'll imediately exchange it or give you a full refund... Or, open a couple of kits so you can crop pick the best bits out of them.
> 
> ...


Dear god, don't remind me. Metal models were beyond a pain in the ass to fix. You needed a huge assortment of tools and a lot of elbow grease to do it. God help you if you wanted to take a metal model and use it for a conversion.

People don't realize how easy they have it with plastic models.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Rameses said:


> Once again sorry for the complaint thread. Peace y'all


Oh don't worry, if people were that bent out of shape about it, why would they keep complaining and bumping the thread up to the top? Right? :wink:

I recently visited my not so local GW store while passing through for work, and they didn't have a single blister in the store that wasn't Finecast. They ought to be concerned that so much of it is flawed, and so should players. If people have a problem with that being pointed out, nobody is forcing them to read the post and complain.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I've never had a problem with finecast. My problem is with the random people in my house accidentally breaking them.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Yeah theres the odd bubble, but occasionally metal had bubbles as well, and its not like a quick dab of liquid green stuff doesn't completely fix it and solve the problem.


Am I the only one who seems to realize that the whole reason liquid green stuff even exists is because finecast has so many issues. They had to come up with something that could easily fix the bubble problem they have with finecast so they came up with liquid green stuff. 

Personally I have had nothing but bad experiences with finecast....Im 0 for 3 with them I have bought a cryptek and 2 hive guard and all of them were significantly flawed all pieces had tons of small bubbling and one of the guards heads was gone completely. 

Look it easy to say just go back to a GW store and get a new one but not everyone lives near a GW store and I shouldnt have to wait 2 weeks to replace a product that should have never gotten past QC.

Look finecast is easier to work with then metal from a modelling point but anyone who tells you that metal models come with more flaws then finecast is just trying to make excuses for GW. 

OP: If you post anything on this site bad mouthing a GW product most people on this site will just complain about the post and support GW they cant imagine that GW would put out a bad product so they just call you a troll. I think the sheer amount of "failcast" posts is enough proof that there is a problem with finecast.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Not Again!!!!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake, I'm sick of everyone slagging off fine cast. Citadel are not the only company to fuck up with resin. Air bubbles and flash not massive issues and as for miscasts, get it replaced. I have heard complaints from people buying from forge world you don't hear them getting slated from every which way. (Except the guy with the book) I've bought resin models from accurate armour before with air bubbles in them

Rant over


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> Oh for fucks sake, I'm sick of everyone slagging off fine cast. Citadel are not the only company to fuck up with resin. Air bubbles and flash not massive issues and as for miscasts, get it replaced. I have heard complaints from people buying from forge world you don't hear them getting slated from every which way. (Except the guy with the book) I've bought resin models from accurate armour before with air bubbles in them
> 
> Rant over


Again I shouldnt have to wait for models to replace the bad ones that should have never made it passed QC....maybe GW needs a better QC process. BTW when every little bit on a mini is loaded with air bubbles it is a problem, it ruins the detail that finecast is supposed to give us.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

The normal plastic models are good enough quality. They also have fewer miscasts and are tougher then finecast (based on what Lokis said). I have only seen breakage in normal plastic casts when i drop a model and a scything talon gets bent. There have no miscasts that I've ever caught.

not to mention that normal plastic models are also way cheaper. Why pay more for something weaker?

Bottom line is that Games Workshop is new to finecast (and resin) so they are still experimenting. Personally i think this means they should lower the price of finecast (lowering prices of their products are taboo to Games Workshop, but whatever). People just start rage threads about it because Games Workshop is a more popular/mainstream company, so it gets more complaints (since more people play 40K and buy from Games Workshop).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can we please, for fucks sake have one failcast bitch thread stickied to the top of the damn forum? This fucking dead horse has been beat for so long and hard that it is fucking tco bell taco meat now. Please, we understand that you get problem models. Shit happens. Call GW, they do fix this type of shit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Imwookie2 said:


> Again I shouldnt have to wait for models to replace the bad ones that should have never made it passed QC....maybe GW needs a better QC process. BTW when every little bit on a mini is loaded with air bubbles it is a problem, it ruins the detail that finecast is supposed to give us.


I agree you should get the quality you paid for, but as the old saying goes " if you are not entirely satisfied with your purchase you should exchange it at your nearest store or contact customer service", at no point does it say "please also make sure you start another fine cast disappointment thread on the heresy forum" in GWs terms of sale. 
Its not even people defending GW anymore its people asking forum members to change the record because we dont give a shit if your fine cast was miscast, it sucks but we are all big boys/girsl so we should go deal with it like one.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Can everyone accept the fact that now and then a thread gets duplicated long after it has died? 

Nobody forces you to read them or post in them. Lesson I have learned the hard way myself. 

Finecast is a touchy issue for many modelling veterans. Some hate it, some love it, most of us just make do with what we get. 

At the end of the day, GW do produce some of the best molds you can get in minis and are completely willing to replace miscast models at no cost. Perhaps there are QC issues but them's the breaks we live in. 

Djinn, a stickied FC thread would be pointless because these threads have appeared in several different subforums to date. Not everyone would be thinking General 40k when they think of FC faults would they? Wasn't this thread in Off Topic and Modelling before? Does it matter in the end? 

The point of venting is so you don't lose your cool. But we can still be civil with this can we not?


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Can everyone accept the fact that now and then a thread gets duplicated long after it has died?
> 
> Nobody forces you to read them or post in them. Lesson I have learned the hard way myself.



Agreed nobody forces you guys to read these threads and post on them....if you have nothing better to add then "oh f*ck not another one of these threads" you shouldnt be posting on it. Also lets not act like finecast threads are the only threads that gets repeated.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Imwookie2 said:


> Agreed nobody forces you guys to read these threads and post on them....if you have nothing better to add then "oh f*ck not another one of these threads" you shouldnt be posting on it. Also lets not act like finecast threads are the only threads that gets repeated.


I added the fact that there should be a central thread instead of a ton of little spammish threads and also if you had been here for any amount of time you would know the forums have a pointless venting thread that would be perfect for this type of crap.

There was another "Failcast" thread 2 days ago so they are still pretty regular, and yet another not that long before then. I know I am getting sick of them and several other people I have talked with are getting sick of them as well.

Just like the Matt Ward shit, it gets old, really old, really quick. If they need to vent, take the shit to pointless venting.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

again nobody is forcing you to read this thread.....so....

Also the last thread on this subject (at least in general 40k) was started on 12-27-11 and the last post on it was 1-13-12 thats almost a month ago...hardly "2 days" ago.

BTW making pointless stabs at how long i have been in the forum is just childish.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105500&highlight=Failcast

2/9/12 Started 3 days ago. Call it childish that I point out that you have not been an active part in our community in comparison to people who come here everyday and post, help out, create unique content to help the growth of Heresy. 

I see threads like this as counter productive to our hobby, because if a newer person who is looking to get into the game looks and sees this stuff, it could drive them away.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105500&highlight=Failcast
> 
> 2/9/12 Started 3 days ago. Call it childish that I point out that you have not been an active part in our community in comparison to people who come here everyday and post, help out, create unique content to help the growth of Heresy.


like is said i havnt seen one in a month in general 40k. As to my post count and activity im on here every day I only posy when I have something to add to conversation instead of spamming "i hate these threads" on a bunch of topics to get a high post count.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Children, children, lets play nice...

I think the point that djinn is trying to make mate is that we all know there have been, are, and will be problems with the failcast line. Multiple threads, and we all have to admit that this topic comes up nearly as much as the Matt Ward Hate threads, are non-productive spam at this point, regardless of who has posted them. They crop up in every section of the forum from General 40k to Modelling & Painting. They are there, the topic has been discussed, digested, vomited back up, redigested, etc.... The horse has been beaten. We know about the problems, we all dislike it, and complaining about it at this point is just an annoyance instead of providing meaningful content for the site. 

Pointless Venting, in the Off Topic section, would be the perfect place to express your displeasure on this issue. That way the hate is contained in one place and as djinn said wont put a noob off the hobby if he/she were looking at Heresy to learn about the hobby just because us vets are bitching about a product line that is still expressing the growing pains of infancy.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah because that is all I do, 9,800 posts of I hate this shit. If you really want to start flipping out epeens of who has done more around here, then feel free. If you want to start adding something to the conversation other then "you shouldn't post if all you are going to talk about it how you hate it" then feel free as well.

If you would read what I said above (again bringing this up, since you did not catch this the first two times) I mentioned having a single thread, much like the old Matt Ward hate thread where people could complain about things.

You are the one who butted in and added NOTHING to the conversation other then to being up the fact I do not have to read these threads, you are correct but as a modeler who enjoys new people coming into the hobby, I do see these as deterring people joining not only here but the hobby in general.

Holy crap after looking at your post history you really seem really passionate about Finecast, 70% of your posts have been about this very topic, several of which where you are talking about not forcing your opinion on people etc etc. You call me spammy? I call you a troll proof to my point:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103199


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

You've both made your own points, it's obvious neither of you agree with each other and are not going to agree with each other no matter how much debate. Serp and Midge have both already tried to deflate the argument, yet it is still going on. Now just drop it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The G(/M)ods Have Spoken! :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Im not a troll just because I dont share your opinion on something. I personally have an issue with finecast...if you dont thats fine too.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You don't read too good do ya?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> You don't read too good do ya?


My thoughts exactly mate....


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Everything said here has been said elsewhere multiple times. Go back and read it there and PLEASE stop cluttering the oh so pretty forum with hate threads that do not and never will lead anywhere productive. If you really feel the need to put your own voice in the chorus of hate the we have a pointless venting thread for that.

EDIT: Should have refreshed the tab after coming back from the movie...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Seriously, does no-one remember with metal how you had to hammer bits back into shape? How it fell appart if you didn't pin it, how it could take forever to file down one imperfection, and how even when you got a really good peice, the detail was still no-where near as crisp as you'd like it?


I've got a RT era Keeper of Secrets that would need so many pins. As it is, it's torso is about 90% superglue and holes. I'll post up a picture later if I remember! Trying to put it together was a bloody nightmare!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> I've got a RT era Keeper of Secrets that would need so many pins. As it is, it's torso is about 90% superglue and holes. I'll post up a picture later if I remember! Trying to put it together was a bloody nightmare!


i will see your keeper of secrets and raise you one Eldar Wraith lord in metal, head the size of a small moon and the waist of kate moss after a log run and a night on coke and mainly living on a diet of pukeing up lettuce


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 7 of those BnKs. How much fun they are....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I have 7 of those BnKs. How much fun they are....


they were in circulation for years too, i love the new plastic ones, but the old metal ones were the bane of my life, i think i had about 6 in my first army, speaking of mis-casts the heads quite often had a massive mold line just above the nose that was so bad you needed a car body repair kit and workshop to put it right, but you know what i didnt mind it was all part of the hobby, you honed your skills by things like that. i would have sold my granny for fine cast back in the day.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i would have sold my granny for fine cast back in the day.


I remember the fun old days too.

If you want to run a promotion to celebrate 25 years of 40K I have plenty of relatives I value less than a plasti-crack.:biggrin:


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lordy I can just hear it now

"you youngin's dont know how good you have it, back in my day we had to hammer our miscasts back into shape, grind down imperfections with belt sanders, drill holes into shoulders and torsos just to keep them in place! and dont even get me started on the welding...."


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravner298 said:


> Lordy I can just hear it now
> 
> "you youngin's dont know how good you have it, back in my day we had to hammer our miscasts back into shape, grind down imperfections with belt sanders, drill holes into shoulders and torsos just to keep them in place! and dont even get me started on the welding...."


Bah! You kids have no idea pfft 

Metal Dreadnought's.... :angry: Deff Dreds... Kans... :angry:

Thats pretty much how it was *shrugs* i still suck with the metal models though :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have had trouble with metal.... the venomthrope was a nightmare. those aside, metal is by far my favourite substance. i like the detail and the weight. when they break, they are much easier to put back together.


----------



## DaveTheBeginner (Jan 16, 2012)

GW are great at returns and exchanges there cost and reputation preceed them. They always help me out if i have a problem.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

DaveTheBeginner said:


> GW are great at returns and exchanges there cost and reputation preceed them. They always help me out if i have a problem.


i have heard. i have always just fixed my finecast issues. too much effort to repaint. 

that said, one day, i am getting the ork warbike boss and the biotyrant, so i won't be avoiding resin completely, but only when possible.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FW and GW resin are completely different. Finecast is spincast while Forge World is hand poured into molds. Different resin as well.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> FW and GW resin are completely different. Finecast is spincast while Forge World is hand poured into molds. Different resin as well.


And thank god that the FW resin is different:biggrin: I have never had the problems with FW models like I have Finecast - never had to repair more than 2/3 pieces (out of 100's) let alone having to ask for replacement pieces etc.

So FW ftw for resin models, GW resin...not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've got a whole collection metal models (two Penitent Engines, a Metal Dreadnought, three Exorcists....) and I would be happy if they existed in Finecast (plastic would be even more awesome but I'd be happy moving away from metal and metal-plastic hybrid kits).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah well my personal experience was that i was in my local GW store and bought a box of Raptors and had miscasts, the manager then opened up another box to make up for the miscasts and lo and behold many more miscasts, so we opened a third box and finally we gave up and i got a refund

out of three boxes we could only get 4 decent Raptors, and 11 miscasts.

The only thing i have to say is that next time if i ever go down the road to finecast and i get only slight miscasts such as bubbling and pock marks then they will be treated as Nurgle.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have only bought a single finecast model so far, and it was fine. Fortunatly orks are pretty much all plastic so I have not needed any recently. But I will be needing a few finecasts soon as I have a tank busta unit to build along with a new big mek shockk attack gun.

Im hoping they will turn out ok, But I am likly to get them in a GW store, open them thier and then just make sure I have no miscasts. I'm happy that GW will exchange them so I dont see this as too big an issue.

The one thing about resin over metal is that the details are much crisper in resin. The teething issues with quality is a small price to pay for such great detail.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have had loads of fine cast and i can say without doubt the problems are very few and far between, and FW have problems too, so its not the different resin or process its just the nature of resin, QC control isnt the answer either, checking every single part that leaves the factory is never gonna happen and if it did you and i would be paying far more for our models than we do now and as many of us are unhappy with the current price you can imagine how that would go down.
Also i have had miscast and warped plastics and trust me when i say that GWs kits are some of the best made and consistently good plastic kits on the market, compare them to some of the military model kits on the market and we are seriously lucky, Im not saying GW are perfect or that because others are worse we should feel honoured im saying that modelling is a hobby and in some ways removing the imperfections is part of it,Filling gaps and bubbles is a great step towards learning to sculpt, back when almost everything was metal we used to have to saw and drill everything which meant you lost material which meant it had to be reculpted when the parts were repositioned, we didnt have the vast variety of parts and bits in plastic to choose from or such an easy medium to work with,so you leant to work magic with milliput or greenstuff.

This whole finecast argument stems from it being a massive unexpected change followed by some miscasts being very vocally broadcast across the net when then internet happened to be listening for a change,compounded by some internet indie sellers trying to score points against GW because they had there rest of the world sles taken away at the same time.

i have just pulled a Sternguard model out of my stock 
this is how i see almost all fine cast models these days 

























the sternguard is as crisp as any metal version, the first picture i decided needed to be shown as i have seen the detail on the powerfist cocked up on metal by the slightest mold slip as the join runs through the middle of it, but this one is very crisp and the rest of the box is /was as good and i get this level of consistency all the time and it sells. Now this is just one model and proves nothing, but then again i have had more fine cast go through my company since its release than all of the complaints about it on the net combined. 

this reminds me of a programme i was watching about social workers last night (protecting our children), social workers in the UK are tasked with removing children from families were they are in danger and when a social worker cocks up and it gets into the news we hear about it and they are vilified , but never ever do we hear about the thousands of children who have been abused and neglected but were removed and placed into care before they die or are scared beyond repair by the social services, Im not suggesting models are more important than children but what im saying is these finecast fail posts are the "cock up" but we never hear about thousands of fine cast units sold/painted and used in games every week.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i have just pulled a Sternguard model out of my stock
> this is how i see almost all fine cast models these days
> 
> 
> ...


The quality of that one is about what I've seen in the Finecast models as well. The worst I've seen recently is the smaller fiddly bits (dagger blades, some banner poles) end up broken but those are easy to fix or replace. I'll admit I was initially apprehensive about Resin (I'm a horrible klutz at times and can manage to knock my models off the edge of the table even when I'm being careful) but with the flexibility of Finecast has I'm starting to come around with it.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've only got one model of finecast, Huron Blackheart, which is a beautiful model. There were no problems with it but my mate had a miscast and got it replaced. It's also fairly flimsy compared to metal.
Finecast is by no stretch of imagination, without faults, but is far superior to metal in my view.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bits, You make a very good point, which despite my reticience to add to this thread i want to support. 

Other than emotional backlash, I think you are spot on with your analogy. It's like people getting angry at the weatherman when he's wrong and it ruins their plans, without acknowledging the 100s of other times he's correct.

Granted, we expect our systems to function properly, and we look on the failures as noteworthy anomalies, as opposed to noticing and approving continued success. 

Besides crankiness doesn't help the problem if you happened to get a miscast. Returning it politely does.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I've never added anything to a failcast thread, simply because they have mostly been moronic. Clearly these people must have missed out on years and years of working with metal mini's that were twisted to fuck, lacking any definition, and were a bitch in the ass to work with as a model.

However, what I would have liked to have seen is all of these mini's made into plastics. Why the move from metal to resin and not metal to plastic? It does baffle me - but I assume their is some financial motive I am unaware of.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A lot of the bad feelings about this product was from the first batch which was not QC'd all that well. We may still be getting miniatures from that as well, depending on what is where in the warehouse.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Just seeing the detail on that sternguard veteran makes me want to buy one.

I recently gave away (free of charge) my entire BA army (which was new) because I'd decided it was detracting from my productivity. What a mistake THAT was.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


>


The only miscast i see is that he has a tiny wee wee sticking out


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> The only miscast i see is that he has a tiny wee wee sticking out


I just snorted.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

one concern i do have, due to living most of the time in canada for winters and korea for summers is the fact that they melt. happen to my friends model. it was a first batch, so they may have fixed that issue. however, it was a hot day and he had put it together and went out. he got home and the model at its thinest point had split in two from the resin melting away. there are no GW stores in korea and at the time, the only minitures hobby store in the entire country didnt deliver and was on the other side of the country.

on the topic of expressing frustration, i think the OP has every right. there are problems with finecast and venting is perfectly acceptable. if it happens a lot, it usually means there is a problem. how many threads have you seen bitching about plastic? 

i get bitchy too when a fifty dollar model breaks for no good reason or when said model looks like a melted candle. the amount of frustration is directly proportionate to how much trouble it will be too fix the issue. a good return policy is no substitute for quality control.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well trust me if the internet had been around when gw started producing plastic terminators you would have seen a backlash that would have made the fine cast threads look like a tea party


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> on the topic of expressing frustration, i think the OP has every right. there are problems with finecast and venting is perfectly acceptable. if it happens a lot, it usually means there is a problem. how many threads have you seen bitching about plastic?
> 
> i get bitchy too when a fifty dollar model breaks for no good reason or when said model looks like a melted candle. the amount of frustration is directly proportionate to how much trouble it will be too fix the issue. a good return policy is no substitute for quality control.


I agree 100% with this statement and it pretty much what I already said on this thread. There are so many of these threads because there is a problem...having to go to a GW store and buy my models there so they can replace them on the spot=there is a problem. Like I already said not everyone lives near a GW and its totally not cool to have to wait for models to be replaced I know a few people, myself included, that have lost spots in a torny or a league because of getting miscast finecast models. In my case I was joining an escalation league at my FLGS and the deal was we were all picking new armies and we couldnt buy the models until the week before the league started that way everyone had the same amount of time to paint their models (500pts each month next 500pt couldnt be bought untill the week before the next month kicked off). Anyway I choose tyranids and I bought all the models I could from my FLGS but the Hive Guard I needed could only be bought of the web....so I ordered 2 from GW I got them about a week later....both were miscast badly so I called up for replacements...GW DOES have great customer service but I didnt get my models for 2 more weeks.....by the time it was alll said and done I had only a week left in the first month and just didnt have enough time to finish the Hive Guard and get my games in. 

I also think you guys are shifting the conversation to metal vs. finecast.....but thats not what this is about its about finecast=crap. Look I personally dont like metal all that much either like someone earlier said why didnt they just invest the time and money into plastic which is pretty much as good detail wise as the other stuff at this point anyway. Look at some of the new WoC stuff like the Tzeentch Sorcerer Lord and the WoC Sorcerer Lord they are both plastic Lords with great detail...also look at Island of Blood those models were all awsome......and as far as the lords go they are cheaper then the finecast models.....but I for one would (if I had to) be willing to pay a little more for plastic models....and Im sure im not alone in that. Anyway way thats my opinion on the subject so let the...hatred begin for not agreeing with everyone.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

More. Full. Stops. Are. Needed. To. Be. Understood.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Imwookie2 said:


> *Look I personally dont like metal all that much either like someone earlier*


Then the actual issue is your inability to accept reality. Metal AND plastic models have flaws, this is an unavoidable truth. Even then plastics from Forgeworld have issues. Models are going to have bubbles, warping, seams, and so on every once in a while, and this is just something you have to accept. Metal models suffer this fate too, and as someone who plays Necrons which was an army that until very recently was 90% metal I can tell you I would much rather have five resin or plastic models that get slightly mangled than have a single metal model that gets slightly mangled, because five plastic models can be snipped and sanded to proper condition before you've even gotten halfway through filing down the flaw on a metal model. Lets not even talk about how if you bend a metal model it's basically ruined unless you have a five hundred dollar tool kit and model vices to bend everything back just so, but if it happens to a plastic model it can be reshaped with a little heat and your hands. Resins are easy to convert, they are easy to customize, they don't need to be pinned (Dear god, the pinning. THE PINNING!), plastic glue bonds them beyond breakability, and so on.

So, the models, no matter what they are made of, will have flaws, and theres not a thing you can do about it. QC can't catch every single model. If they tried, we'd be paying a colossal amount of money per model so they could pay all those QC guys, and we're already paying out the ass. Its better to have flawed plastics than any other material for an innumerable amount of reasons. The end.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the (fair) point being made is that:

1: You already do pay a colossal amount for finecast models. I agree. The price is _enormous_.

2: The *rate* of miscasts is high. The complaint is not that there are miscasts; it's that it's happening too often.

As far as I understand it, anyway.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The thing I don't get is that some places have a lot of miscasts. Some have practically none. For instance, B&K said in this thread that the models they receive have almost no flaws, and as a B&K shopper (I needed necron heads- A+ seller, B&K) I can say they aren't lying. Some people, however, seem to get 2 for 3 on miscasts, and I wonder if there are multiple different manufacturing facilities that ship to different places or cater to different orders. If thats the case, then GW needs to maintain QC consistency.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> The thing I don't get is that some places have a lot of miscasts. Some have practically none. For instance, B&K said in this thread that the models they receive have almost no flaws, and as a B&K shopper (I needed necron heads- A+ seller, B&K) I can say they aren't lying. Some people, however, seem to get 2 for 3 on miscasts, and I wonder if there are multiple different manufacturing facilities that ship to different places or cater to different orders. If thats the case, then GW needs to maintain QC consistency.


That is an interesting question. Around me we seem to get alot of miscasts I know most people at my FLGS dont like finecast all that much because we seem to get alot of miscasts.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I am pretty embarrassed by this thread it was written while I was 2 to 3 sheets to the wind and getting nagged on by the Girl Friend because she will not have a "pretty" army because of the miscasts. (Yes, all of which are being replaced.)
I do greatly apologize for and hope that a Mod will delete this thread.

But on a plus note, I spoke with a Forgeworld rep and not am I getting my copy of Imperial Armour Vol. 11 but I get to keep the copy of Apocalypse Second Edition. Wow, I am truly impressed by GW and FW's willing to stand behind their product and in a their customers!


Thanks all now can we stop bumping this blight on my conscience. :sarcastichand:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Or can we?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Rameses said:


> But on a plus note, I spoke with a Forgeworld rep and not only am I getting my copy of Imperial Armour Vol. 11 but I also get to keep the copy of Apocalypse Second Edition. Wow, I am truly impressed by GW and FW's willing to stand behind their product and in a their customers!


I told you, didn't i  

SGMAlice


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rameses said:


> I am pretty embarrassed by this thread it was written while I was 2 to 3 sheets to the wind and getting nagged on by the Girl Friend because she will not have a "pretty" army because of the miscasts. (Yes, all of which are being replaced.)
> I do greatly apologize for and hope that a Mod will delete this thread.
> 
> But on a plus note, I spoke with a Forgeworld rep and not am I getting my copy of Imperial Armour Vol. 11 but I get to keep the copy of Apocalypse Second Edition. Wow, I am truly impressed by GW and FW's willing to stand behind their product and in a their customers!
> ...


Was nothing about you , stuff happens, some good points where made, some bad points where made and for me several people are now on my ignore list so my viewing enjoyment is now better. Glad to here that they are replacing them and grats on the free book, very nice!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Please note, a friend of a colleage of a dog of a girl i once knew in college, read this in a tabloid paper so it must be true. 
It is a proven fact that 99.999993% of all money earned from Finecast models is used to feed baby kittens to slave traders in Equador. These slave traders actually own Games Workshop now and want nothing more to exhaust the world's supply of cats. Please won't somebody think of the ecosystem!!!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rameses said:


> I am pretty embarrassed by this thread it was written while I was 2 to 3 sheets to the wind and getting nagged on by the Girl Friend because she will not have a "pretty" army because of the miscasts. (Yes, all of which are being replaced.)
> I do greatly apologize for and hope that a Mod will delete this thread.
> 
> But on a plus note, I spoke with a Forgeworld rep and not am I getting my copy of Imperial Armour Vol. 11 but I get to keep the copy of Apocalypse Second Edition. Wow, I am truly impressed by GW and FW's willing to stand behind their product and in a their customers!
> ...


glad to hear. sorry i dragged out your embarrassment.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

I've gotten 5 fincast models and all have been crap. at the rediculously high cost its bullsh!t. I won't buy any more until they actually start making a quality product.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thefallen said:


> I've gotten 5 fincast models and all have been crap. at the rediculously high cost its bullsh!t. I won't buy any more until they actually start making a quality product.


how will you know unless you buy them ?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got a FC Sicarius last night. Perfect! Can't wait to convert/paint him up!


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Please note, a friend of a colleage of a dog of a girl i once knew in college, read this in a tabloid paper so it must be true.
> It is a proven fact that 99.999993% of all money earned from Finecast models is used to feed baby kittens to slave traders in Equador. These slave traders actually own Games Workshop now and want nothing more to exhaust the world's supply of cats. Please won't somebody think of the ecosystem!!!


Right, I am off to spend all my money on finecast then.

Damn cats...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I got an anvil of doom recently and aside from some bubbles on the feet of the guards and the staff I didn't want being a little bent no problems! So really absolutely nothing in need of fixing there.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Right, I am off to spend all my money on finecast then.
> 
> Damn cats...



trust me humans are worse then cats.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Please note, a friend of a colleage of a dog of a girl i once knew in college, read this in a tabloid paper so it must be true.
> It is a proven fact that 99.999993% of all money earned from Finecast models is used to feed baby kittens to slave traders in Ecuador. These slave traders actually own Games Workshop now and want nothing more to exhaust the world's supply of cats. Please won't somebody think of the ecosystem!!!


That's completely ridiculous, and just another example of the way the Internet rumourmill distorts the truth till it's unrecognisable.













It's not Ecuador, it's Venezuela.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> That's completely ridiculous, and just another example of the way the Internet rumourmill distorts the truth till it's unrecognisable.


yeah, and its puppies, not cats. sheesh.


----------

